

A Query to Compare Size and Growth Trends for StackOverflow Tags - WhitneyLand
http://data.stackexchange.com/stackoverflow/query/90306

======
crntaylor
Nice, work! One minor gripe though - every tag I've tried (Java, C, C++,
Python, PHP, Haskell, Scala) has had a dropoff in the number of questions
asked over the past couple of months. This suggests that there may be some
seasonality in the number of questions asked (or at least, a more general
dropoff in questions asked over the past couple of months).

I think the results would be more meaningful if they either corrected for the
seasonality, or presented the results as relative to the total number of
questions asked.

~~~
WhitneyLand
Yes, good point. December seems to be the worst month for developer
activity...

------
junto
I love the StackExchange Data Explorer. Even better is that the code is open
source: <https://code.google.com/p/stack-exchange-data-explorer/>

Some really nice nuggets of code gems in there for people that want to learn
ASP.NET MVC.

------
japaget
Ran a sample query of "Rails" vs. "Django" on Chrome 27 on 64-bit Windows 7
Professional, but unfortunately all I get is "Too many queries are running,
you may only run 2 queries at a time."

~~~
itcmcgrath
You need to be signed in with an account to run more than 2 queries.

------
cheshire137
Looks like it's offline right now.

~~~
WhitneyLand
hmm, SO doesn't go down much... anyway just tried it and seems to be fine now.

